
Every Startup Needs to Prepare for Its Downfall - wjossey
https://www.wired.com/story/startups-prepare-for-downfall/
======
StacyRoberts
> regulations are increasingly forcing businesses to write at least some parts
> of their last will and testament.

Human persons do this. What happens to our data? Our hardware that depends on
the cloud.

Small software companies have source code escrow because large customers
require it. Large companies not so much, even though vc backed startups are
more at risk.

We tend to think companies outlive people but today it feels the opposite.
Growing jobs for endineers.

------
mindslight
This isn't a problem that companies will ever desire to fix. Rather consumers
need to realize how misleading the marketing is, and learn to form their own
judgment of expected outcomes.

Every business loves the idea of "the cloud" because it provides the
opportunity to perform a post-facto bait and switch. Start off focusing purely
on making something people want, then change whatever it takes to make it
profitable. Servers shutting down for financial reasons is just another stop
on this arc of renting services instead of actually selling products.

~~~
BlueTemplar
"The cloud" is pretty much incompatible with the GDPR, as file deletion can
only be made ensured of by physically destroying the storage, especially for
transistor storage like SSD's.

I'm wondering how long will it take until we get the first complaint based on
this ?

------
BlueTemplar
> Jibo didn't see that far ahead, but it did provide for a future at the 11th
> hour. As the company's last employees programmed the robot's goodbye speech,
> its founder reportedly signed a license that would allow developers to
> continue working on the robot's source code for educational purposes. Jibo
> itself was dying, but at least it might give life to a new kind of robot
> someday.

This should be the default. Copyright is a temporary monopoly. Can't ensure
that your source code will be available once your copyright expires or your
company dies ? - Don't get to benefit from copyright !

